# Hot water heater conversion



## dv242 (Nov 21, 2016)

Has anyone tried to convert a hot water heater into a smoker? I imagine they are very well insulated but I've never cut one open to see whats inside as far as room, or materials that may be harmful when heated. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 21, 2016)

They are extremely thin metal...


----------



## edwardc (Dec 14, 2016)

They are glass lined (fiber glassed), I have built  a reverse smoker with two hot water tanks. The glass lining is epoxy which will "gas out" if elevated to the correct temperature. For expert guidance try approaching plumbing guys who might guide you in this. I once had  a similar doubt while DIY I contacted advanced plumbing http://www.advancedplumbing.ca/heating/ . Water heaters are thin sheet metal on  a glass tank. with insulation and glass tank away you need to reinforce the actual firebox.A hot water tank would make a good smoker. though it could be smaller than one can imagine.


----------

